# NightFury's journey



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

It all started with the loss of my amazing thoroughbred angel-soldier:[. I was searching for a horse to train over the summer to compete with in gymkhana about to give up i found Fury(then named jessica)and 11yr old grey arabian mare for free because her old owners abandoned her at the boarding facility a year and a half ago and the facility could no longer afford to pay for her. I immediately called and made an appointment to go see her. I was the first one to come out!! When i walked up she looked up and met my eyes and i immediately fell in love. I asked if i could try her out and they said sure. So i brought her out brushed her down and saddle her up, with a few disagreements at the hitching post i got her tacked up. She immediately got that prancy happy arab attitude (i think she was happy to work again) and i brought her to the round pen(the saddle was to big for me and i figured the round pen would be best to try her in) i checked her cinch again and then proceeded to mount(she stood completely still not even a little flinch!i pet her and then told her to walk on..she acted like a horse who hadn't missed a day out of work. She has trouble picking up her left lead though. So after about 30 mins of walk,trot,canter,stop,back both ways i decided i was completely and uterly in love with this horse . I brought her back to the hithing post untcked her and gave her a nice cool bath to get that dirt and grime off her. My dad signed the papers to keep her there till we could get her here and now by next weekend i will have my new mare.
March 27,2010 (the day i met her)
































april 16,2010(dad went and visited her :])


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

April 24, 2010
I talked to my old trainer and am going to be getting lessons from her as soon as fury gets here
I also ordered my new tack set
Talked to the lady who owns where fury will be to finalize everything
lots got done :]
6more days can't waite!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

now about me 
im 15 a freshman in high school
i've been riding horses since i could walk 
my first horse was a mustang gelding who hated anyone cept me. 
I take lessons and compete in gymkhana. 
I own 1 horse 1 dog(doberman/rottweiler puppy named teagan) a kitten(named tenascious) and a rat(named corona)
i just had to have my gelding Soldier put down because he coliced and the ranch hand didn't tell anybody he had been rolling so he twisted a gut and we couldn't had to put him out of his misery :[ R.I.P my true soldier


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

April 26,2010
priced out hay and some stuf im going to need soon. 
bought a awsome wash and scrub mitten for her full bath hopefully this weekend :]....possbily buying her a new fly mask if my friend doesn't have an extra one. Buying all new brushes soon just for her. 
Thursday is our hopefully day to get her here so yay just 3 1/2 more days till i hopefully have my girl here


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

April 28,2010
fingers crossed that my dad can get fury here tomorrow and everything works out how its planned :-]
looking at buying some new reins and boots for her soon


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

*April 29,2010*
Today is the day fury arrived! she is in major need of a full blown bath and feet trim but is still the mare i fell in love with.

April 30,2010
went out and worked fury in the round pen did some w/t/c/h/reverse drills and some work with the scary plastic bag! haha she was very mad at me for that. I then saddled her up and did some under saddle work. She needs work with her woah but is doing good for only her second day here. I found out she will stand perfectly still to be saddled without being tied! surprised the heck outta me haha. washed her bed sores and put some ointment on them and then took her to eat some weeds and take pictures :]

May 1,2010
Worked her again today brought out the scary tarp she trotted on it 2 times and smelled it and checked it out a couple others so i stopped on a good note. I saddled her up and worked her some more under saddle and discovered she has some AMAZING turns. She can really get up under herself. Took her out for a trail ride and found a small log and decided to start her hurry scurry work weelllls she LOVES jumping she got super happy ears forward and everything. This girl really loves to work. Brought her home cleaned off her bed sores again put more ointment on them and put her up.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

pictures from her first day here and one of today 
































i braided her tail and mane as it is windy here and i didnt want it getting giant knots before i get a chance to fully bathe her haha and thats her fly mask i was just making sure it fit


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

may 2 2010
rode fury today with just a neck rope!!! :] 








































oh and in saddle also


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Shes a pretty young thing  and i bet she's really happy with her new home.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

thank you :] 
she seems to already be happier here her ears are forward alot more she isnt pacing in her stall and she already follows me around when i walk away from her


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

*May 13,2010*
Went out to see fury im not going to be riding her till i get her feet trimmed up. Soo ii took her out to the round pen for a little fun so she could stretch her legs and play. She bucked for the first time since i've met her and she was tossing her head just having fun. I decided to do a little vocal command trainging shes learning but she has t-rot and woah almost all the way down. She also comes when i say "come here moms!" she came trottin up head high and ears forward. She is in major need of a bath though haha. 
she gives great hugs!








watcha doin ma??*yucky yellow spots*
























trotting 








commin mom!








ooooo side note!! Her tail is getting longer and im extremly happy bout that :] now i just need to have a nice hot day so i can give her a nice much needed bath haha


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

*May 19,2010*
Fury and I had our first lesson together today with my friend miranda and her horse noche. Noche was at our trainers for some touch up and a change of scenery as he was in very bad need of one. this was mirandas first time seeing him since he was taken there. He is a completely different horse in a good way calm,tuned in and responsive. I decided to take my lesson with her and fury decided she wanted to show off the whole time and was constintly trying to race noche it was really funny cept the fact that i was trying to get her to do a collected canter haha. We also practiced going around a trashcan(barrel) and fury ducked away a couple times but soon caught on and made an AMAZING turn on our last run i was very proud. Then she decided she was proud also and wanted to prance the entire rest of our ride haha.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

*May 26,2010*
Wells today i had a lesson but we decided not to use my trainers arena and instead ride to the ranch and use the bigger arena. It took us about 30 mins to get there with fury being a energizer bunny the entire time and wanting to no stop trot/prance. Noche was bein his charming self calmed fury down a bit(they are butt buddies now xD). So when we got to the ranch we went and saw the baby that i havent seen since she was itty bitty at about 7month (shes a 1 yr old chesnut pure bred arabian filly named missfire) shes gorgeous! We then headed over to the arena....worked on transitions then went to poles ran that 2 times each then back to some transitions on the rail then over to speed barrels 2 times each then back on the rail for more transitions and slow work then over to single stake 2 times each. Fury did amazingly and showed off her amazing turns and for a newbie with no priar gymkhana training shes got some good ones. she immediatly took to the courses and loved it. We finished up and headed back took us about 40 mins to get back since we walked more then on the way there. All and all today was a great day! fury improved amazingly on her transitions and halts and noche was bein a good boy and miranda and i had some bonding time that we havent had in awhile


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

*june27,2010*
Got back from my dads today. i was gone for two weeks so my mom had furys feet done on june 23 wednesday. I got new reins for her and also got my bell boots and ordered a indian hackamore to see if she will work better in that. I went out to see her today and the farrier had sid shes losing some weight so we either need to get her teeth checked,worm her again or get her on a good grain. He also said she was a dream to trim (yay! ) haha. Uhmm oh i also hoped on her bareback today for a few minutes since it was hot nd i didnt wanan over work her just get her out to stretch a bit. She was awome :]. 
well here are a few pics of her from 2 weeks ago til today with her new reins


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

nd a couple photo shoped ones


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

So its been awhile but heres new info 
*July 27,2010*
Went out to work fury today.. Did some transitions walk trot canter woah. Then i found some poles to start her out on trot poles and hurry scurry(gymkhana event).At first she avoided them like it would eat her, so i slapped on her lead rope and trotted her in hand over them then sent her in a circle around me. She soon caught on and was doing beautifully . dropping her head and really using her hind end. So i hoped on bareback and did some round bareback (just trotting) 
pics soon


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

*july 27th riding pics*btw i didnt have my helmet with me but yes i really should have been wearing one i usually do**
silly girl stickin her toungue out hah(excuse my face i was consentrating on somthin ..not sure what haha)








(yes i as riding in converse..i forgot my boots at my friends house who is out of town but i really needed to ride so i rode this way haha)








a bit of an argument about stopping or not ha








i was fixing my 'rein' lol








she did NOT want to neck rein which i why i was moving my lead rope above lol








Fave pic of the day :]








first experience with the trot poles (she avoided them)
















her main looks fugly cuz i took it out of the braids( i ended up losing my rubber bands so its free right now haha)
















puttin the brakes on 








continuing








and her freak out of the day(she actually half reared then bucked but i only got this part :[ lol)
















cantering








more in next post


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

dang dorry those are so big :/


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)




----------

